# Absolutely livid.



## ArchersMom (May 22, 2013)

I only have sympathy for you. I know it's next to impossible to say no to a cute puppy once it's in your arms because that's how I got my mix puppy. I knew she came from bad people but I told myself I'd make her better. That's what you have to do now. Get that poor sweet puppy healthy and love him. It's not your fault that your emotions were taken advantage of. Regarding their promises that you can AKC register them and that they're purebred, did you get any of that in writing? If you did I would want to speak to a lawyer and get all your money back, or at least what you could. Not just because $2,000 for an unregisterable golden is ridiculous but also to make them think twice about trying to screw someone over with their lies. 

If you want to see if he's pure golden you could always do a DNA test, but that won't make the situation much better.


----------



## Beth8 (Jan 23, 2014)

Hey, it's not ideal but it's not your fault! He was already born, and who knows what would have happened to him if you hadn't taken him on. I'm not judging you at all, you're only human and may have saved him from a bad life. Just gotta look to the future now, as you say you're in love with him already and I hope you have a happy and healthy life with him.


----------



## Cookie's Mom (Oct 14, 2013)

Maybe you can file a report at the Better Business Bureau or post a review on Yelp to make people aware that they are deceitful and selling sick/possibly not purebred puppies. Not sure if much else can be done once you have the pup and they have your money. Pet stores that sell live animals other than pocket pets are just bad news. I can't believe they told you that the puppies are from reputable breeders though- such an outrageous lie since no reputable breeder will ever sell to a broker or pet store!


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

I won't tell you how bad the pet store puppies are since you're already going through so much but in trying to shut down a puppy mill I have learned a lot about them.
Are you saying you paid $4000.?
I really don't think you have any recourse at this point. These pits are pretty savvy when it comes to getting away with terrible things.
If it is kennel cough they should be able to get a handle on that pretty quickly. One of my dogs (Ky) had it and we spent over $500. but she was cured. 

It is possible that Scout will turn out to be healthy and live a long life, you just never know. Bentley is from a puppy mill and I'm hoping for the best.
I'm sure the reason they can't give you info about the parents is because they don't know the parents.
I'm sorry you're going through this. I get so mad I could spit that this goes on every day and nothing is done to stop it. I have been in those stores and it's really hard not to buy those beautiful puppies but I know what goes on to get them to the store and it's not a pretty story.

Good luck, Scout is a real beauty. Maybe someone will come along with advice to help you out, I hope so. ♥


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

Your post kind of ran together when I was reading it. If I am correct, your 12 week old puppy has kennel cough, is slowly gaining weight, and may not be AKC register-able? 

If I was in your shoes, I would focus on getting your puppy healthy. Kennel cough is a virus, so your puppy should have NO contact with any other dogs in your household as it is EXTREMELY CONTAGIOUS! No contact outside either. It is a virus, so if they want to do breathing treatments, unless there is some sort of magical medicine (i.e. decongestant, do they make those for dogs?) I would say no. If he is having trouble breathing, treat him like you would if you had a virus. Lots of fluids. Lots of rest. Sit in the bathroom and run the hot water to get a good steam going and let him breath that in. If he gets worse, for sure, see your vet. B/c at such a young age, things can escalate quickly. 

Regarding his weight gain - since he is sick, I wouldn't worry about it as long as he is gaining weight. He will eventually gain all he needs, it might just take him a longer time. 

Regarding AKC registration - the pet store should have provided you with AKC paperwork to register him, if he was sold as an AKC golden retriever. If they did not provide that, and it was advertised as such, for sure go back and get that straightened out. If you plan on doing stuff with your pup, you can still register it under the AKC PAL option (purebred alternative listing)


----------



## Saints girl (Jan 7, 2014)

Sometimes our hearts speak louder than our heads. It's good that you shared your story here for others to learn. It's a shame that people are so heartless. I would bash them endlessly on forums, yelp, wherever you can. That vet needs his/her license taken away. Makes me sick!


----------



## Shellbug (Nov 14, 2013)

I'm sorry. No matter where he came from he deserves a good home and humans to love him. Good for you that you took him in instead of somebody who might not. Thor comes from a line of bad breeders breeding for his cream color. I didn't find this out until awesome people here researched his past. Had I known before I got him, I would have still taken him I was already in love!! Glad I did. He's my baby. I don't blame you for being deceived. I was too. It will fade and you will forget all about it and just be happy you have him  I hope he gets well soon. Good luck. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## KathyL (Jul 6, 2011)

He is cute little guy and like someone already said concentrate on getting him healthy. I just feel so bad that you paid so much for him but that's neither here nor there. I would file a complaint regarding the AKC that appears to be untrue. the Better Business Bureau might be a start or do you have a State Department of Consumer Protection, if so they might be able to investigate the purchase.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Poor puppy and poor you. How is the baby doing with eating? Is he drinking plenty? His immune system is under attack, so feeding him a high quality food even with some nutrical puppy on his tongue before he eats is important. If the vet says it's okay, maybe a scoop of yogurt or benibac to balance the antibiotics with probiotics might help. If it is kennel cough, antibiotics won't help at all, except in warding off secondary infection because it is a virus. Try to see what the pups temp is on a regular basis, and keep an eye on his gums to make sure they are pink and wet. Keep him hydrated, and if you feel he isnt drinking enough, we can give you tricks for that. He has been extremely stressed in going from a litter to a pet store and to a new home, and he is lucky he has you! Keep him warm, keep a routine, everything to ease strain on him while he recuperates.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

I'm sorry about your Scout. Thank goodness he has you to help him and love him. I hope with your love and help and some good veterinary care he becomes a happy and healthy boy.


----------



## 1stGold13 (Dec 1, 2013)

First I'd say this, you can look on the cosmic side and say that he was meant to be yours, however it came to pass, YOU were the one that would love him and care for him. Maybe it was just meant to be.
Second I'd say.... Let's have the names of the organizations involved so someone searching the interweb may use your story as a cautionary tale. If you aren't comfortable posting it, please PM me and I'll do it, I haven't ever been sued and it might be entertaining while I tweet, Facebook, YouTube and blog them into a public relations nightmare.


----------



## T Morris (Nov 18, 2013)

On the plus side I can see why you fell in love with him right away as he's certainly adorable. Personally, if he's going to be a pet I don't see any need for the AKC registration unless it's something you just want to do for other reasons. If the store charged more because of this and didn't provide the paperwork then I'd go back to them for some sort of a refund. You might also be able to get your CC company involved if they won't budge on that aspect.

As others have said, the first order of business is to get him healthy. Once that's done all the rest won't really seem to matter.

In my case, my first Golden came from a local pet store when I heard an ad on the radio on my way home from work. They were selling the supposedly purebred puppies w/no papers for a local neighbor and my wife was very surprised when I walked in the door with Cassie. They had 2 or 3 as I recall (it was 20+ years ago) and I picked out the most active of the bunch. They were probably 12-16 weeks old at the time and we had a wonderful 11 years together before she passed away from cancer. I forgot to mention - I paid $20 for her and she was simply beautiful. To this day I miss her.


----------



## ashleylp (Jul 23, 2011)

I had a friend who bought an adorable long haired dachshund from pet land and had a similar experience - the puppy was not healthy and continues to have health issues (nothing major, though!)

My first guy was from a backyard breeder - I didn't know any better. I love my guy all the same. 

Your little puppy is adorable. Focus on getting him well and putting pet land to shame.


----------



## abradshaw71 (Jan 13, 2014)

My first two goldens were from backyard breeders and I wouldn't trade the time I had with them for anything. They both had health issues, but they were worth every penny. As so many have mentioned already, get your little guy healthy and start bonding with him. You'll give him a great home which he may not have had otherwise. TLC is the best medicine for your puppy. You can do it!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Nott*

Nott

Now that he is yours, love him and take care of him.
My very first puppy, Mimi, a Bichon Frise, came from a pet shop and I loved her and she loved me!


----------



## MercyMom (Dec 19, 2011)

I am so sorry to hear this! :no:


----------



## Nott (Jan 19, 2014)

Thank you for your support. I really appreciate it. He is doing a lot better. No more coughing and no more snot nose. He honestly seemed like a very healthy puppy the day I got him but he rapidly got worse. He is doing 10000% better now. He follows me everywhere. He sits outside the bathroom door and "talks to me". He is eating well and he is gaining weight. I am soooooo happy to have him. He is an amazing pup and I can tell he will be an even better dog.


----------



## ssacres (Sep 29, 2012)

My Allie was from a bad breeder, but I had a wonderful almost 13 years with her and I wouldn't change it for anything. I am sorry your going through this but it sounds like this cutie pie needs you and couldn't be in better hands. God Bless


----------



## Barkr (Dec 23, 2011)

Goodness he is cute! Get him well, and turn the page. Lesson learned now...Make sure he has every chance of becoming a healthy happy dog. I too would document your experience with the BBB and any Ohio agency involved with the sale of livestock.


----------



## Katduf (Mar 10, 2013)

My first golden also came from a pet shop. He was the most beautiful calm loving boy and lived a full life until he passed away in his sleep at the age of 12. You have a good heart, and that's what's going to give this little pup the life he deserves. Don't worry about the money now, it's done. Just concentrate on getting him well. You have him for a reason. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

Did they give you a registration form for AKC? If so, his parents info will be on it, and you can check clearances at offa.org. Are you sure they said he was AKC registrable, and not APR, CKC (Continental KC) or one of the other less than stellar registries?

Given his small size, you might want to have the vet check him for coccidia and giardia. These are fairly common in young puppies and I have personally found coccidia to make small puppies, who rapidly catch up once treated. The kennel cough also would have contributed to his small size. It is very good that he is gaining weight steadily 

Yeah, you made a mistake, probably paid almost twice as much as you should have (for a puppy with a solid clearance history), but you have him and just need to go forward with the situation. He is adorable and certainly looks all Golden to me at this point.

I would strongly suggest getting pet insurance for him ASAP, just in case. This is something I suggest to all of my puppy people, because things happen.

And I love his name. The boy in my avatar is my Scout, who lived to be 14 years old and was a happy, healthy boy. I hope your Scout will be too.


----------



## randi (May 9, 2005)

Dear Scout's mom,

Quit beating yourself up over where and how you fell in love with Scout! He's adorable and as 1stGold13 wrote "he was meant to be yours". Just keep your positive focus on getting Scout healthy and giving him all the love he deserves. I don't mean to disregard what you have been through or discovered regarding Scout, but thinking negatively and remaining upset over what happened isn't going to help Scout or you. Take a moment to document what has happened. After Scout recovers you will be able to pursue the matter, if you still wish. (I'm thinking you will be way too busy training a certain little fluffy dude.). What a lucky puppy that you found him! 

Many of us have walked the same path at one time or another. In my case it was a puppy who came down with parvovirus in 1972 despite our having made certain he had his vaccinations on time. We had taken him to the veterinary college on the campus we were attending for his shots and they had given him ineffective vaccine twice. They called it a "break through" in the vaccine. Naiche made it through that scare and lived to be ten years old.

That's wonderful news that he is doing better!

Sending positive thoughts your way for a rapid and complete recovery for Scout and a long and healthy life together for him and your family.


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

You are mad at the wrong person. You should be mad at yourself for buying a pup with issues from a sketchy place..


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

Yikes, I am clearly in the minority... On how I feel..


----------



## Tennyson (Mar 26, 2011)

You know what Nott? I would have done the same thing as you did if I walked in that pet store.
Focus on moving forward with the lil guy. He won't disappoint you.


----------



## tikiandme (May 16, 2010)

What's done is done. For now, just try and focus your energy on getting him healthy. Don't worry about the negative. He's going to keep you busy. Good luck. I hope everything works out for you and the little guy.


----------



## beemerdog (Dec 1, 2012)

I bought both of my dogs at backyard breeders through ads in the newspaper. I know that is supposed to be the worst thing you can do. Brandy lived until she was 12 years old and Summer is now almost eight.

I figure from what I've read here that 12 good years is about the average life span of a golden, although it's never enough.

Brandy was a total sweetheart from day one. I belive that she had a sophisticated sense of humor. And Summer I swear she knew who she belonged to and knew her name on the ride home and is smart as a whip with the things she figured by herself.

I wouldn't give up either dog if my life depended on it.

OK, now you can poop on my lawn.


----------



## Dashersmom (Dec 29, 2013)

Don't beat yourself up!! That sweet puppy needed a home too. Just love him and take care of him and I am sure he will love you back so much more! good luck, hope he gets well soon


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Sally's Mom said:


> You are mad at the wrong person. You should be mad at yourself for buying a pup with issues from a sketchy place..


I also think UNFORTUNATELY this is what you get from pet stores, and buyers should beware. I doubt you have any recourse against the store because they will say you bought the puppy knowing he was sick, and their vet gave him a clean bill of health other than that.

You have the puppy now, you took him to a qualified vet and he is getting better. That's good, you did the right thing for the health of the puppy.


----------



## SheetsSM (Jan 17, 2008)

After he's on his way to being a healthy you can then direct your frustration into educating others about puppy mills and the pitfalls of purchasing a pup from a pet store vice a reputable breeder. Sorry to say, you were not taken advantage of, you're an adult who purchased a pup on impulse at a pet shop. The only victim in this situation is the pup and the only way for pet shops to stop selling pups is to stop the demand for pet shop puppies.

Best of luck in getting the little guy well!


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

I'm in agreement with Sally's Mom in principle. Now you know one of a million reasons that a pet store is a bad place to get a dog. Hopefully, you don't end up with personal experience down the road with any the other 999,999 reasons. It is a huge freaking mistake to buy a puppy from a pet store, and your dollars go towards producing more unhealthy, mistreated puppies. It's a bad decision for yourself and a bad decision ethically.

However, that big, big mistake is in the past, and you've taken on responsibility for the little guy and stepped up. We all make mistakes based on ignorance or impulse, and the best thing you can do from there is take responsibility as you have.

Any chance you can create a PR nightmare for the folks at Petland until they refund your money? They probably got you to sign something that protects them legally, but you can make a big ol' mess for them simply by telling the truth publicly on forums, Yelp, with the AKC (if they are indeed advertising AKC-registerable puppies), and selling Scout may end up costing them money (which helps address the other ethical issue).

Anyway, I'm rambling a bit, but I'm really glad Scout is doing better, and I hope he doesn't have any long term issues.


----------



## Jersey's Mom (Nov 25, 2007)

> My first reaction was "I can't do this. I know that this puppy most defiantly came from a puppy mill. He probably isn't even healthy."


Your first reaction was right... on both counts. I'm very sorry that you're going through all this with your puppy and that he has had to spend his short lifetime feeling ill. I'm glad you shared your story... because I think it will serve as a good lesson to others who are looking for a dog. But I have to agree with the person above who commented that you weren't taken advantage of, you made a series choices. You knew what a reputable breeder was, had been doing your homework, contacting and visiting breeders, and you knew that pet store puppies came from puppy mills (and I don't really believe that you bought their line about their puppies coming from reputable breeders... of COURSE that's what they're going to say). And you were put in the situation to be in that store and have a sweet, cute puppy put in your arms because you chose to financially support a business that peddles puppy mill puppies, even if it was just to buy food. I do hope that others see your story and realize that the only way these deplorable stores will fall out of existence is if people who know better do better and refuse not only to buy puppies from them but also any sort of toy, leash, food, or other merchandise. And spread that knowledge to others.

I wish you the absolute best with your pup and hope that he gets to feeling better very soon. Thank you for sharing.

Julie, Jersey and Oz


----------



## MommyMe (Jan 20, 2014)

Your new little guy is adorable and I'm glad to hear that he is on the mend. I agree with the others, what's done is done, you can only move forward from here. You probably wouldn't have been able to live with yourself had you walked out and left him behind. You sound like a caring person who is willing to pay the high price to help him get well. The person behind you may not have been the same way and then who knows what would have happened to him. Thank goodness you took him to your own vet and didn't take the word of the vet from the pet store.

It was brave of you to share your story. I encourage you to keep doing so. People think that it's not so bad at pet stores anymore, but your story is not uncommon. Truthfully I don't know anyone who has purchased a puppy from a pet store that hasn't had some kind of health issues shortly after purchase. Thankfully, every puppy that I personally know of have all recovered and are happy and healthy. 

Wishing you all the best.


----------



## jeffro01 (Feb 3, 2010)

Sally's Mom said:


> Yikes, I am clearly in the minority... On how I feel..


I don't think so at all... I totally agree with you. The OP got exactly what she deserved. I was so frustrated after reading her post, angry might be a better word. This forum and it's members go out of their way to warn people about this and to try and put a stop to this type of practice as time goes on. I think what gets me the most is the OP clearly, I mean clearly, knew better but did it anyways. Ugh... Not to mention trying to blame it on being a young woman instead of taking responsibility, it's such a cop out. 

Sorry if that was over the line but I just couldn't help myself...

Jeff


----------



## Katduf (Mar 10, 2013)

jeffro01 said:


> I don't think so at all... I totally agree with you. The OP got exactly what she deserved. I was so frustrated after reading her post, angry might be a better word. This forum and it's members go out of their way to warn people about this and to try and put a stop to this type of practice as time goes on. I think what gets me the most is the OP clearly, I mean clearly, knew better but did it anyways. Ugh... Not to mention trying to blame it on being a young woman instead of taking responsibility, it's such a cop out.
> 
> Sorry if that was over the line but I just couldn't help myself...
> 
> Jeff


I think that's a bit harsh. The OP feels badly and she takes responsibility for her actions. She doesn't need judgement, she needs support. We all know what goes on with the pet shops, and yes it's disgusting. But I would have a very difficult time leaving a little puppy behind in a cage, scared and unloved, despite knowing. Stores like this prey on our emotions, which puts us in a catch-22. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

I want to second the suggestion that you get health insurance on the puppy right away. I think you will be glad you did.


----------



## alphadude (Jan 15, 2010)

Nott, 

6 years ago, my daughter spotted the "cutest puppy she had ever seen" stuffed into a tiny cage at a local pet shop a week before her 10th birthday. I was not in the market for a dog at the time. I figured that I would be able to talk her out of it. She worked on me incessantly for almost a week and I finally agreed to go and look at the puppy, secretly hoping someone had already taken it home. No such luck. It was a golden retriever and I had always loved goldens even though I never owned one. At that time, the puppy was around 15 weeks old and already 25 lbs. He was STUFFED into a cage much too small for him and he looked absolutely miserable. He was a clearance puppy (just like Marley) "marked down" from $1500 t0 $500, no doubt because he was rapidly outgrowing his cage and would soon be leaving the fuzzy puppy stage and entering the awkward looking pre-adolescent stage. I reluctantly agreed to take him with my daughter into the special room that they had set up to "meet" the puppies. When they brought him in, he went absolutely crazy and was running around, leaping in the air, growling in a playful way, and biting anything he could get his little needle puppy teeth on. He grabbed my sneaker lace and tore it clean off. LOL He was WILD probably from being cooped up in that ridiculously small cage 24/7. I guess that's why nobody had taken him home. I liked the fact that he was so energetic. I figured what the heck, I can give my daughter the one thing she really wanted for her 10th birthday and at least she wanted a golden, an actual dog as opposed to a yappy little toy breed which I am not a big fan of. Win-win.

Long story short, we brought the cute, not so little guy home, and within the first 5 minutes, he took a monster dump in the middle of the living room and tore around the house leaping over furniture and knocking chairs over with an epic attack of the "zoomies" (You'll learn about them soon enough). I thought what have I just done. 

We had quite a rocky start because it turned out that he was hyper energetic as well as a dominant male. Less then a month later, he came down with a severe case of Kennel Cough that almost killed him and lasted over two weeks and 2 expensive visits to the ER. 

After a LOT of time, patience, and non stop training, he has turned out to be an absolute once in a lifetime dog, cherished family member, constant companion, best friend, and elite canine athlete - see my signature pic below of him flying 4' in the air catching a disc.

Once I figured out that he needed a huge amount of exercise to drain all of that energy, things fell into place. Now, I can't even imagine life without him.

The moral to the story is that responsible people should not patronize pet stores that sell puppy mill products but it is a catch 22. Why should the innocent, already living puppy have to pay the price and possibly come to a bad end instead of going to a good home where they are loved and cared for.

I know better now, and would not do it again, but I will *never* regret nor apologize for getting my awesome golden from a pet store. He is adored, well taken care of and he gives back a huge amount of happiness and love to the whole family. Because Ax turned out so well, we got another golden, this time from a breeder. 

You are already committed with your cute little pup. It seems like he is already on the mend, which is great. Provide him with a good home which it sounds like you are already doing, and see what the future brings. He'll may well grow into an awesome, healthy dog. 

Ax at 4 months old


----------



## Katduf (Mar 10, 2013)

alphadude said:


> Nott,
> 
> 6 years ago, my daughter spotted the "cutest puppy she had ever seen" stuffed into a tiny cage at a local pet shop a week before her 10th birthday. I was not in the market for a dog at the time. I figured that I would be able to talk her out of it. She worked on me incessantly for almost a week and I finally agreed to go and look at the puppy, secretly hoping someone had already taken it home. No such luck. It was a golden retriever and I had always loved goldens even though I never owned one. At that time, the puppy was around 15 weeks old and already 25 lbs. He was STUFFED into a cage much too small for him and he looked absolutely miserable. He was a clearance puppy (just like Marley) "marked down" from $1500 t0 $500, no doubt because he was rapidly outgrowing his cage and would soon be leaving the fuzzy puppy stage and entering the awkward looking pre-adolescent stage. I reluctantly agreed to take him with my daughter into the special room that they had set up to "meet" the puppies. When they brought him in, he went absolutely crazy and was running around, leaping in the air, growling in a playful way, and biting anything he could get his little needle puppy teeth on. He grabbed my sneaker lace and tore it clean off. LOL He was WILD probably from being cooped up in that ridiculously small cage 24/7. I guess that's why nobody had taken him home. I liked the fact that he was so energetic. I figured what the heck, I can give my daughter the one thing she really wanted for her 10th birthday and at least she wanted a golden, an actual dog as opposed to a yappy little toy breed which I am not a big fan of. Win-win.
> 
> ...


You know what, alphadude? Your name sounds big and strong, but you're a real softie at heart, aren't you!! You sound like a really nice guy, and I'm so happy that you got the dog of your life. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## alphadude (Jan 15, 2010)

Katduf said:


> You know what, alphadude? Your name sounds big and strong, but you're a real softie at heart, aren't you!! You sound like a really nice guy, and I'm so happy that you got the dog of your life.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Shhhhhh! LOL


----------



## Nott (Jan 19, 2014)

jeffro01 said:


> I don't think so at all... I totally agree with you. The OP got exactly what she deserved. I was so frustrated after reading her post, angry might be a better word. This forum and it's members go out of their way to warn people about this and to try and put a stop to this type of practice as time goes on. I think what gets me the most is the OP clearly, I mean clearly, knew better but did it anyways. Ugh... Not to mention trying to blame it on being a young woman instead of taking responsibility, it's such a cop out.
> 
> Sorry if that was over the line but I just couldn't help myself...
> 
> Jeff


I'm not blaming it on being a young woman. I am saying that I have not had very many experiences in life dealing with this kind of situation. My mother did not let me out of the house till I was 16. And I didn't get a job till I was almost 20. I knew some information about where and how to get a pup from a reputable breeder. I do know it was not the best place to get the pup but I made the decision because I loved him and I would rather I get him than someone who was ill prepared. He was just so sweet and when I held him he seemed scared, he snuggled deep in my arm and fell asleep. I knew where he came from. I made it clear I didn't believe the "reputable breeder" ********. But being the person I am I could not let this sweet pup suffer. I am not going to get another pup from a pet store. I've learned from the experience (I won't call it a mistake). I love animals. I do everything I can to make sure my dogs are happy and healthy. I didn't come here to be insulted. I came to share my story and try to get some support. In the end I am not mad at the store for anything other than the fact that they were not upfront about just how sick he was. I don't care if he is a purebred or not. I just want to make sure he has the best life possible. The only reason I wanted anything to do with the AKC papers was to see about clearances because if I have learned anything from this site so far its that they are important. Thank you to all the people who gave support and compassion. All of you others thank you for your opinion but you didn't have to be so harsh and you can kindly shove off.


----------



## Max's Dad (Apr 23, 2012)

Please do not beat yourself up. What is done is done. Sounds like he is getting better with the kennel cough. He will probably turn out to be a great dog. Enjoy him.


----------



## Max's Dad (Apr 23, 2012)

By the way, about 20 years ago we purchased our second Golden, Chewy, from a pet store at the mall. Impulse purchase. The only real problem she had was that she was difficult to housebreak. She lived to be 14 1/2 years old and was a great dog. She was healthy her whole life.


----------



## alphadude (Jan 15, 2010)

jeffro01 said:


> I don't think so at all... I totally agree with you. The OP got exactly what she deserved. I was so frustrated after reading her post, angry might be a better word. This forum and it's members go out of their way to warn people about this and to try and put a stop to this type of practice as time goes on. I think what gets me the most is the OP clearly, I mean clearly, knew better but did it anyways. Ugh... Not to mention trying to blame it on being a young woman instead of taking responsibility, it's such a cop out.
> 
> Sorry if that was over the line but I just couldn't help myself...
> 
> Jeff


Jeffro, frankly that was a bit over the top. I didn't catch that first time through the thread or I would have responded then. Nobody here endorses puppy mills, their "business practices" and the cruelty to innocent, defenseless animals they are responsible for. I think it's safe to say we all agree it is not a good thing to buy a puppy at a pet store. Am I a bad person for purchasing a puppy from a pet store north of age 40 before I knew better? I don't regret it one bit. 

That being said, I understand what you are getting at about taking responsibility but I for one think she deserves a little slack and compassion. I have a 20 year old daughter myself and she doesn't always make the most rational decisions and to be quite honest, neither did I at that age. Did you?

At the end of the day, she is trying to do what's best for the innocent puppy that did not have any choice about being bred. Simply because of it's dubious origins, is it somehow less deserving of a good home and a happy life? 

She came here to vent a bit and perhaps some get some sound advice, not insults. Is snarky and judgmental *really* what you want this forum to be about?

Sorry but *I* couldn't help myself either.


----------



## Baker (May 24, 2013)

I honestly I don't thinks its ever 'wrong' to give a dog a home. Not that the circumstances that your pup came from aren't horrible, but at least now he's with someone who cares enough to keep him healthy and happy.


----------



## Pudden (Dec 28, 2008)

I'm with alphadude that it's a real catch-22. We shouldn't get pet shop pups but on the other hand, those pups do need homes too. My Pudden came from a rescue at age 4, but her early origins are unknown; she may very well have come from a puppy mill too.

Here is how it would work if Queen Mama was in charge::doh:

1) all pet shop and puppy mill pups already born get loving homes.
2) all puppy mill bitches and studs get neutered and spayed and get loving homes.
3) all pet shops are banned from selling live animals, ever. Live animals of ANY species can be sold only by responsible breeders.
4) all human puppy mill operators are forced to live butt-naked in tiny filthy cages, mating non-stop and eating Old Roy for at least 5 years. After their release, they get spayed and neutered and adopted into loving half-way homes.:wave:

:cavalry:


----------



## Katduf (Mar 10, 2013)

Pudden said:


> I'm with alphadude that it's a real catch-22. We shouldn't get pet shop pups but on the other hand, those pups do need homes too. My Pudden came from a rescue at age 4, but her early origins are unknown; she may very well have come from a puppy mill too.
> 
> Here is how it would work if Queen Mama was in charge::doh:
> 
> ...


I vote for Pudden


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Max's Dad (Apr 23, 2012)

Many cities in California have banned the sale of puppies and kittens from retail pet stores, except for rescue groups. San Diego recently joined the movement.


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

OP, I don't know if this info would be helpful to you or not- but Petland in Chattanooga, TN was in the news big time three years ago, till this year, for just this sort of thing. They were in a mall on the second floor, unable to exercise the dogs, kc was rampant. Finally Animal Control seized all the animals,and they sued. In the end AC got it's hand slapped legally, and PL was forbidden to sell animals in Chattanooga. THey've since closed and opened up across the state line in Dalton GA. A lot of people got in line for reimbursement of medical expenses and I understood that PL did pay up...that's rumor, though. I don't personally know anyone who bought from them but it was in the news a great deal and some of the commentaries in the paper stated they'd been paid for vet expenses. Perhaps you can ask them to help you with the vet expenses, and tell them that otherwise you will be publicizing their poor conditions.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

I honestly have not read this entire thread. But -

You brought a puppy into your home, and hopefully your heart. The choices you made truly no longer matter since he is part of your home; these choices may or may not influence your future choices but that too does not matter right now. You cannot change the past.

Right now you have a puppy who is part of your life - love him, train him and let him become all that he can be. His circumstances coming into this world and your home were not his choice  

Good luck with him.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Ahh, I'm so sorry that your baby isn't well. I hope he gets better quickly.
It's not his fault where he came from, he only knows that he wants to be loved and cared for. And I know you will do that.
My Tiny, recently deceased, came from a pet store, too. It was a very similar situation where DH went in to buy some bowls etc. for a puppy we were planning to get from a breeder, and came home with a Golden puppy. 
She lived almost 17 years, and was healthy as a horse.
Not that I am endorsing pet store puppies, just saying that once you get over these initial problems, his outlook for a long, healthy life isn't necessarily bad.
Best of luck to you.


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

hotel4dogs said:


> Ahh, I'm so sorry that your baby isn't well. I hope he gets better quickly.
> It's not his fault where he came from, he only knows that he wants to be loved and cared for. And I know you will do that.
> My Tiny, recently deceased, came from a pet store, too. It was a very similar situation where DH went in to buy some bowls etc. for a puppy we were planning to get from a breeder, and came home with a Golden puppy.
> She lived almost 17 years, and was healthy as a horse.
> ...


BArb, I was hoping you'd see this, I immediately thought of Tiny!


----------



## Barkr (Dec 23, 2011)

Here in Toronto cats and dogs cannot be sold from in pet stores unless they are from rescue organizations. Even then you can't just walk in and buy there is an adoption process. I'm proud to say that I had a very very small part in spearheading the movement that brought this about. Many out lying areas are also passing this bylaw. 
Another practice I have started is when I see a "puppies for free/sale sign I drive in to see the conditions they are in. In two years of this I have only found one actual mill- I reported it and it was raided.


----------



## PiratesAndPups (Sep 24, 2013)

I don't think you should be blamed at all. I know I've gone into those stores before, and I've seen those sad eyes looking up and wanting a home. It's not their fault that some horrible people breed them in puppy mills for nothing but profit. All they know is that they are sick, tired and lonely. I think most of us on here would encourage people to get a dog from a reputable breeder, but you already have your pup and it's a member of your family now. 

You should have the help and support of all of us on this forum, I would hope. Hopefully your pup gets over the kennel cough quickly and that's the last health problem you see!


----------



## alphadude (Jan 15, 2010)

Pudden said:


> I'm with alphadude that it's a real catch-22. We shouldn't get pet shop pups but on the other hand, those pups do need homes too. My Pudden came from a rescue at age 4, but her early origins are unknown; she may very well have come from a puppy mill too.
> 
> Here is how it would work if Queen Mama was in charge::doh:
> 
> ...


I agree with everything but #4 Pudden. There should be *NO* happy ending for those "people".


----------



## PiratesAndPups (Sep 24, 2013)

alphadude said:


> I agree with everything but #4 Pudden. There should be *NO* happy ending for those "people".


Maybe after their period in cages, they should be left at the pound. If no one claims them within a week, they can be put down.


----------



## ShadowGolden (Sep 4, 2012)

Don't beat yourself up - it was a moment of weakness - puppies can do that, especially fluffy golden puppies. Such a sweet face. 

As others have said, it's not his fault he came from where he came from - and while he may have had a rocky start, you're able to give him a wonderful home and a better life. Hang in there!


----------



## migs (Nov 8, 2013)

Glad he's doing better & even happier he's now in a loving home.


----------



## murphy1 (Jun 21, 2012)

You were meant to be at that puppy store at that time and to bring him home. 
Many states have lemon laws regarding animals and the Petland might have to pay for all the treatment.
Sorry if this has been discussed, I didn't read all the postings. Good Luck with you pup!


----------



## jeffro01 (Feb 3, 2010)

I relent... I personally have never seen a pet store with dogs for sale only the occasional one with cats from the humane society or a rescue group. Life is about experiences and I suppose it's possible that I might have the same reaction in a similar situation... Maybe I overreacted but there is something about puppy mills and the pet store distribution trade that really, really gets under my skin...

My apologies.

Jeff


----------



## Tayla's Mom (Apr 20, 2012)

jeffro01 said:


> I relent... I personally have never seen a pet store with dogs for sale only the occasional one with cats from the humane society or a rescue group. Life is about experiences and I suppose it's possible that I might have the same reaction in a similar situation... Maybe I overreacted but there is something about puppy mills and the pet store distribution trade that really, really gets under my skin...
> 
> My apologies.
> 
> Jeff


I agree, it's bad and that's why I won't even go into a store that sells live dogs, but we all learn somewhere and this is her learning experience. Seems like the puppy got a great home. I would bet (hope it's true) that she will never do that again and can use that experience to educate others like many on here have done.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

PiratesAndPups said:


> I don't think you should be blamed at all. I know I've gone into those stores before, and I've seen those sad eyes looking up and wanting a home. It's not their fault that some horrible people breed them in puppy mills for nothing but profit. All they know is that they are sick, tired and lonely. I think most of us on here would encourage people to get a dog from a reputable breeder, but you already have your pup and it's a member of your family now.
> 
> You should have the help and support of all of us on this forum, I would hope. Hopefully your pup gets over the kennel cough quickly and that's the last health problem you see!


Hear, hear. 

As someone who cannot and will not even set foot in a pet store that sells puppies, I can't imagine walking away from them once you've seen their little sad faces.

To the OP - don't beat yourself up. You have your pup and he's a cutie pie and he needs all your help to get better. I also hope you'll stick around and let us know how he's doing.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Nott said:


> I'm not blaming it on being a young woman. I am saying that I have not had very many experiences in life dealing with this kind of situation. My mother did not let me out of the house till I was 16. And I didn't get a job till I was almost 20. I knew some information about where and how to get a pup from a reputable breeder. I do know it was not the best place to get the pup but I made the decision because I loved him and I would rather I get him than someone who was ill prepared. He was just so sweet and when I held him he seemed scared, he snuggled deep in my arm and fell asleep. I knew where he came from. I made it clear I didn't believe the "reputable breeder" ********. But being the person I am I could not let this sweet pup suffer. I am not going to get another pup from a pet store. I've learned from the experience (I won't call it a mistake). I love animals. I do everything I can to make sure my dogs are happy and healthy. I didn't come here to be insulted. I came to share my story and try to get some support. In the end I am not mad at the store for anything other than the fact that they were not upfront about just how sick he was. I don't care if he is a purebred or not. I just want to make sure he has the best life possible. The only reason I wanted anything to do with the AKC papers was to see about clearances because if I have learned anything from this site so far its that they are important. Thank you to all the people who gave support and compassion. All of you others thank you for your opinion but you didn't have to be so harsh and you can kindly shove off.


I think you may have missed the point from Sally's Mom - and any others who may have echoed what she said. As do I. 

*And I'm posting this just in case anyone else sees this thread and is waffling about buying a petstore pup.* 

You bought a dog from a petstore. You supported their puppy selling business and gave them money towards paying that Amish farmer or whoever out there to bring the next truck load of puppies out to sell. 

You don't need to make excuses for yourself in buying the puppy. This was a mistake you made in buying the puppy - and at least the one thing you can focus on is "fool me once, shame on you" - and you have that puppy to take care of. And move on from there. Any health problems will and should clear up with time. Get health insurance and just focus on taking care of that dog instead of getting mad about the business transaction. 

If that petstore was anything like the ones at the mall near me - they basically only keep the puppies there for a few weeks until they get too big to be cute. And if they don't sell, they sent elsewhere - whether that's puppy brokers or rescue groups or back to the puppy mill. Who knows. 

In an ideal world, all of these petstores will stop selling puppies. Petland especially - I know of people who worked in these stores and they said that you had puppies getting mishandled and neglected there. 

I walked in one of these stores to track down bird supplies and was appalled by the condition of the birds, kittens, rabbits that I saw (I will not look at the dogs). The kittens were all sick and birds were bald and dull looking. 

About the only thing I hear about the puppies there is them sleeping all the time. <- Which if a 8-9 week old puppy is sleeping all the time, he's either drugged or sick. 

You were upset about them selling you a dog without papers, and upset that the puppy was sick and is still sick and costing over $4000.

And some people were saying that unfortunately that's going to happen buying a puppy from a place like this.


----------



## Romeo1 (Apr 19, 2008)

Nott said:


> PS His eye isn't always like that we just caught him at a bad moment.


Congrats on your new puppy. He's adorable. 

I hope he feels better soon. Just love him! Enjoy this time, puppyhood goes way too fast.


----------



## Ruby13 (Dec 28, 2013)

Baker said:


> I honestly I don't thinks its ever 'wrong' to give a dog a home. Not that the circumstances that your pup came from aren't horrible, but at least now he's with someone who cares enough to keep him healthy and happy.


I agree wholeheartedly!!!

It was an expensive rescue, and may become even more expensive over the years, but in my opinion, it was a rescue, none the less, and in reality, we take that chance every time we open our hearts to any pet. And, the OP is dealing with the situation, as angry as she is at the circumstances.

He is an angel baby, and would have melted my heart, too.


----------



## Goldens R Great (Aug 19, 2010)

Scout is adorable and I'm sorry he's been sick. I think pet insurance is a good idea and I would say that to any new puppy owner no matter if the dog was purchased from a reputable breeder or a pet store.

My first pup came from a backyard breeder. I wouldn't do it again, but I certainly never for one minute regretted getting my wonderful girl.

Enjoy your little man. I'm glad he's in a good home.


----------



## caseypooh (Dec 30, 2010)

I'm glad he came home with you, someone that will love him and take care of him. I believe everything happens for a reason.


----------



## Wyatt's mommy (Feb 25, 2011)

Ruby13 said:


> and in reality, we take that chance every time we open our hearts to any pet.


This!

Just focus on loving and getting that sweet baby healthy!


----------



## Claudia M (Aug 8, 2012)

Megora said:


> I think you may have missed the point from Sally's Mom - and any others who may have echoed what she said. As do I.
> 
> And I'm posting this just in case anyone else sees this thread and is waffling about buying a petstore pup.
> 
> ... towards paying that *Amish farmer *or whoever out there to bring the next truck load of puppies out to sell.


This (bolded) I do not agree with. I do however agree with Megora 90% of the time. I have personally stopped going to the local petstore for the same very reason - they sell puppies. I do however like them on FB so I can make comments about what people should look for when they buy puppies. They keep on deleting my posts but as long as I reach a couple a month I keep on making them.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

alphadude said:


> Nott,
> 
> 6 years ago, my daughter spotted the "cutest puppy she had ever seen" stuffed into a tiny cage at a local pet shop a week before her 10th birthday. I was not in the market for a dog at the time. I figured that I would be able to talk her out of it. She worked on me incessantly for almost a week and I finally agreed to go and look at the puppy, secretly hoping someone had already taken it home. No such luck. It was a golden retriever and I had always loved goldens even though I never owned one. At that time, the puppy was around 15 weeks old and already 25 lbs. He was STUFFED into a cage much too small for him and he looked absolutely miserable. He was a clearance puppy (just like Marley) "marked down" from $1500 t0 $500, no doubt because he was rapidly outgrowing his cage and would soon be leaving the fuzzy puppy stage and entering the awkward looking pre-adolescent stage. I reluctantly agreed to take him with my daughter into the special room that they had set up to "meet" the puppies. When they brought him in, he went absolutely crazy and was running around, leaping in the air, growling in a playful way, and biting anything he could get his little needle puppy teeth on. He grabbed my sneaker lace and tore it clean off. LOL He was WILD probably from being cooped up in that ridiculously small cage 24/7. I guess that's why nobody had taken him home. I liked the fact that he was so energetic. I figured what the heck, I can give my daughter the one thing she really wanted for her 10th birthday and at least she wanted a golden, an actual dog as opposed to a yappy little toy breed which I am not a big fan of. Win-win.
> 
> ...


Well said....I love hearing about Ax..


----------



## SheetsSM (Jan 17, 2008)

And as we cherish those pups who were lucky enough to make it out of the puppy mill--let's not forget the countless others that don't. Those pups come from somewhere. So one pup makes it out but what about the mom & dad? I adopted a breeder girl from a puppy mill--the emotional scars she carries from her time there and the physical ailments that come from irresponsible breeding practices can't be healed. When people support such practices with their $ they're only rewarding and encouraging the continual practices at the expense of the breed we all love. My girl deserved better--but hey, as long as that one puppy in the pet store made someone happy it was all worth it? I think not.


----------



## Nott (Jan 19, 2014)

Do you really think I am supporting puppy mills? I got a puppy who was sick and scared and took him into my home so he could be loved and cared for. It broke my heart to see him shoved in a tiny cage. He was much older than the other puppies there and WAY to big for his space, not to mention the fact that 2 lab puppies were crammed in there too. I AM NOT SUPPORTING THE MILLS. I will do everything in my power to let people know what happened to me. Hence why I posted it on here. I am not in any way saying "Hey guys pet stores are great places to get puppies!" Quiet the opposite actually. I got th puppy because I am compassionate. I saw a small animal who needed me. Who was scared and confused. So yes I paid money to a man to save this pup. I don't know how long he would have been stuck there and I couldn't stand to leave him there. I would have hated myself if I had knowingly turned my back on him. They don't give them the care that they need. He played with me for a good hour while I had been there and I could tell something was off but I didn't think it was anything I couldn't handle. I have had rescue dogs all my life. I got a cocker spaniel mix named Bandit from a woman who had plans to have her husband shoot him because he had mated with her purebred chihuahua, he is still alive today almost 10 years later living with my mom. I got my Border collie mix from a shelter. Her mum had been rescued from a hoarders home with over 70 dogs. She was born a few days later and my neighbor fostered her and her 7 siblings. I helped her when she left for a weekend and fell absolutely in love. She has been one of the best dogs I have ever met. My pit mix was thrown out of a car in front of me on the interstate. It was 10 degrees and snowing and I pulled my car over and scooped him up. He was all skin and bones. He only weighed about 5 pounds when he should have been closer to 15. He had a terrible case of giardia that took what seemed like forever to get rid of. I have had many many pets that have come from less than ideal locations. Obviously me getting Scout was very out of the blue. I would NEVER intentionally support something so disgusting and cruel. But in the same way I can not look at this sweet pup and say that I regret getting him. He was sick. I couldn't leave him there. I will fight to stop petstores and puppy mills but Scout was already born and like someone else said we can fight to shut them down while still saving the ones who have already been born. He can't help where he came from and I see no reason to punish him. I do feel bad for what I know my money will go to but I will fight as hard as anyone else to make sure that no other innocent, good home deserving puppies get put in such a god awful place. I do feel terrible. Believe me. I want to help put this all to a stop. I just couldn't walk away from him and leave him. I'm sorry. Truly. But Scout and I will be hardcore advocates to stop whats going on. I appreciate everyone who has commented on here. I know its a dear subject to you all.


----------



## Romeo1 (Apr 19, 2008)

Nott said:


> Do you really think I am supporting puppy mills? I got a puppy who was sick and scared and took him into my home so he could be loved and cared for. It broke my heart to see him shoved in a tiny cage. He was much older than the other puppies there and WAY to big for his space, not to mention the fact that 2 lab puppies were crammed in there too. I AM NOT SUPPORTING THE MILLS. I will do everything in my power to let people know what happened to me. Hence why I posted it on here. I am not in any way saying "Hey guys pet stores are great places to get puppies!" Quiet the opposite actually. I got th puppy because I am compassionate. I saw a small animal who needed me. Who was scared and confused. So yes I paid money to a man to save this pup. I don't know how long he would have been stuck there and I couldn't stand to leave him there. I would have hated myself if I had knowingly turned my back on him. They don't give them the care that they need. He played with me for a good hour while I had been there and I could tell something was off but I didn't think it was anything I couldn't handle. I have had rescue dogs all my life. I got a cocker spaniel mix named Bandit from a woman who had plans to have her husband shoot him because he had mated with her purebred chihuahua, he is still alive today almost 10 years later living with my mom. I got my Border collie mix from a shelter. Her mum had been rescued from a hoarders home with over 70 dogs. She was born a few days later and my neighbor fostered her and her 7 siblings. I helped her when she left for a weekend and fell absolutely in love. She has been one of the best dogs I have ever met. My pit mix was thrown out of a car in front of me on the interstate. It was 10 degrees and snowing and I pulled my car over and scooped him up. He was all skin and bones. He only weighed about 5 pounds when he should have been closer to 15. He had a terrible case of giardia that took what seemed like forever to get rid of. I have had many many pets that have come from less than ideal locations. Obviously me getting Scout was very out of the blue. I would NEVER intentionally support something so disgusting and cruel. But in the same way I can not look at this sweet pup and say that I regret getting him. He was sick. I couldn't leave him there. I will fight to stop petstores and puppy mills but Scout was already born and like someone else said we can fight to shut them down while still saving the ones who have already been born. He can't help where he came from and I see no reason to punish him. I do feel bad for what I know my money will go to but I will fight as hard as anyone else to make sure that no other innocent, good home deserving puppies get put in such a god awful place. I do feel terrible. Believe me. I want to help put this all to a stop. I just couldn't walk away from him and leave him. I'm sorry. Truly. But Scout and I will be hardcore advocates to stop whats going on. I appreciate everyone who has commented on here. I know its a dear subject to you all.


Don't let the judgmental haters get to you. Scout is precious and for some reason, he wound up with you. All of these little angels are precious and deserve to be loved just as much as any other. Sometimes you just 'know' when you've got the right dog.

I got my first Golden, my older one, from a backyard breeder and I wouldn't trade him for the finest show dog. His temperament would top any of them. Scout is going to be a fine dog, and you will never regret getting him. Enjoy!


----------



## Claudia M (Aug 8, 2012)

Nott, I would never ever attack a person who buys from a puppy store. Those puppies need a home. I do however "attack" the pet stores with questions in hopes that it will make people ask questions and thus reduce their profits from those cute little puppies.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

@Nott - I'm sorry. I just read your first comment. Where you played with the puppy, he was fluffy, clean, well fed, looked fine and you were happy with all the answers to your questions from the clerk at the store. From the sounds of it, you fell in love with the pup on the spot and took him home. 

And then were irate because the pup was sick, had been sick for a couple weeks, and there wasn't any registration paperwork.

That is what I read. I didn't see anything about the story changing to the puppy being scared and something not right with him. 

Again, the best way to put these stores out of businesses is boycotting them and all their products.

My first golden, btw, came from a backyard breeder. Similar thing. Hard lesson learned about the mistakes we made with that dog - who was very loved. The purchase was a mistake. Him being alive was a mistake. We made lots of mistakes as dog owners. And we learned from the mistakes, while we also loved and cherished that dog. Only way to learn from a mistake is understanding that it was one to begin with. Or else you just keep doing it again and again until you finally do learn from it.


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

Nott said:


> Do you really think I am supporting puppy mills? I got a puppy who was sick and scared and took him into my home so he could be loved and cared for. It broke my heart to see him shoved in a tiny cage. He was much older than the other puppies there and WAY to big for his space, not to mention the fact that 2 lab puppies were crammed in there too. I AM NOT SUPPORTING THE MILLS. I will do everything in my power to let people know what happened to me. Hence why I posted it on here. I am not in any way saying "Hey guys pet stores are great places to get puppies!" Quiet the opposite actually. I got th puppy because I am compassionate. I saw a small animal who needed me. Who was scared and confused. So yes I paid money to a man to save this pup. I don't know how long he would have been stuck there and I couldn't stand to leave him there. I would have hated myself if I had knowingly turned my back on him. They don't give them the care that they need. He played with me for a good hour while I had been there and I could tell something was off but I didn't think it was anything I couldn't handle. I have had rescue dogs all my life. I got a cocker spaniel mix named Bandit from a woman who had plans to have her husband shoot him because he had mated with her purebred chihuahua, he is still alive today almost 10 years later living with my mom. I got my Border collie mix from a shelter. Her mum had been rescued from a hoarders home with over 70 dogs. She was born a few days later and my neighbor fostered her and her 7 siblings. I helped her when she left for a weekend and fell absolutely in love. She has been one of the best dogs I have ever met. My pit mix was thrown out of a car in front of me on the interstate. It was 10 degrees and snowing and I pulled my car over and scooped him up. He was all skin and bones. He only weighed about 5 pounds when he should have been closer to 15. He had a terrible case of giardia that took what seemed like forever to get rid of. I have had many many pets that have come from less than ideal locations. Obviously me getting Scout was very out of the blue. I would NEVER intentionally support something so disgusting and cruel. But in the same way I can not look at this sweet pup and say that I regret getting him. He was sick. I couldn't leave him there. I will fight to stop petstores and puppy mills but Scout was already born and like someone else said we can fight to shut them down while still saving the ones who have already been born. He can't help where he came from and I see no reason to punish him. I do feel bad for what I know my money will go to but I will fight as hard as anyone else to make sure that no other innocent, good home deserving puppies get put in such a god awful place. I do feel terrible. Believe me. I want to help put this all to a stop. I just couldn't walk away from him and leave him. I'm sorry. Truly. But Scout and I will be hardcore advocates to stop whats going on. I appreciate everyone who has commented on here. I know its a dear subject to you all.


 First off, I'm SO GLAD your pup is doing better! That's fantastic! And FWIW, he looks to be a purebred Golden to me.

Here's the thing, tho. For as horrified as you are by the notion of puppy mills, the fact that you purchased a puppy from a pet store means that you DID support a puppy mill. Money talks. So long as pet stores are moving puppies, they will continue to contract with puppy mills and the disgraceful mass-breeding programs will continue.  You can write nasty letters to Petland until your fingers fall off ... but MONEY TALKS. Bottom line: They received a fat chunk of dough in exchange for providing you with a poorly bred, ill-at-the-time puppy. And that fat chunk of dough is huge motivation to fill your pup's spot in that too-small cage with another ill-bred Golden.

I understand when people say they can't bear to leave the puppy behind .... if they don't take him, who will? And it's not the puppy's fault. I get it. But behind all the heart-driven info lies the bottom line. AS LONG AS PEOPLE BUY PUPPIES FROM PET STORES, PUPPY MILLS WILL CONTINUE. PERIOD.

It totally sucks, but that's the reality.

The only thing these puppy dealers care about is money. And until the public bands together and STOPS GIVING THEM MONEY, the tragedy that is the puppy mill industry will continue.

Here in Los Angeles County, we recently banned the sale of cats and dogs in pet stores. Rescues can set up shop on weekends, but the store itself can't keep and sell cats or dogs. I like to think it helps, but there's also a chance it's just driven everyone to Internet sales.

I'm not trying to be overly harsh ... but I think when it comes to the issue of puppy mills, when we hide behind the "I know it was wrong but I couldn't help it" ... it really does contribute to the problem. Hard as it is to accept, I think it's important.

AGAIN - glad little Scout is doing better! I wish you a long happy life together!


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

In the town where I work, the local pet store got closed down finally due to many cases of parvo..never mind that every pup that came from there almost always had giardia...Seemingly healthy pups can come down with respiratory disease shortly after purchase due to the stressors involved...transport, vaccines, pet store cage, etc. We see it in shelter adoptees as well... Close to my home, there used to be a store that sold pets, I avoided it. However, when Tiki was young, she was very finicky and I couldn't get her to eat anything good for her. I broke down and went into a store that sold puppies because they sold a food no one else did. My younger son (age 10) was with me and witnessed the puppies in the cages. He turned to me and said that when he grew up, he would buy all of 
the puppies. Then I had to explain to him where the pups came from... Incidentally, the store sold other animals and there was a dead desiccated lizard in an aquarium. I have clients who say they "rescued" a dog when it came from a pet store. Well, actually you didn't. The true rescue would be to adopt the dog in the puppy mill making the pet store pup.

I read my words and realize I was quite harsh. I wish you all the best with your new pup...
In terms of clearances, if you know the registered names of the parents, you can look for them on Orthopedic Foundation for Animals. My experience is that many of these "breeders" do not have AKC registration and do not do clearances.


----------



## alphadude (Jan 15, 2010)

Nott said:


> It broke my heart to see him shoved in a tiny cage. He was much older than the other puppies there and WAY to big for his space


Same deal with Ax. A big puppy stuffed into a little cage way too small for him looking absolutely miserable. As energetic as he is, it must have been torture to have been on lockdown like that.

Another thing I would like to point out...when you see a puppy in a pet store, the puppy mill owner has *ALREADY BEEN PAID!* They are not there on consignment - around here anyway. 

I fully researched Axl's path to that pet shop after the fact. He was whelped by a "breeder" (puppy mill owner) called Horsley's Goldens in Humboldt South Dakota and then sold and shipped to a puppy "broker" (recently closed) in Kansas called Lambriar kennels. He was then sold and shipped to the local pet store here in NY. I have spoken to both David and Cheryl Horsley, (his "breeders") on the phone in order to find out about the health issues if any, his sire and dam had so I would know what to be on the lookout for as time passes. He even went so far as to text me a pic of Axl's half sisters (same dam) born in the summer of 2012 that he offered to sell me direct for $400 plus shipping. 

Notice the cold, industrial look of the "kennel". That doesn't look like the kind of setup a breeder would have. I was *slightly* encouraged to see the animals were at least housed inside. I said to him, "isn't the dam a bit OLD to be still breeding" Axl was going on 5 at the time and one would think she would have had to have been over a year old when he was born so that made her at least 6 or more. He claimed it was an "accidental pregnancy" sired by the neighbors "purebred golden" that "hopped the fence". lol Are you effing kidding me dude??? Needless to say I passed on his offer although I'd be lying if I said I didn't consider it for a split second. After all, those cute little females shared half Ax's genetic package and from what I was told in a prior conversation with the wife, his high energy and athletic ability supposedly came from the dam's side - especially his "grandmother" who she claimed was "extremely athletic, and very dominant". Now I understand this could have easily been a sales pitch but the names she was using matched the names on his papers and she then asked me if he ever grabbed the other dogs front paw in his mouth and knocked it over when play fighting because that was the grand dam's "signature move". Axl takes Puffy down that EXACT way on a daily basis...coincidence?


----------



## alphadude (Jan 15, 2010)

Romeo said:


> I got my first Golden, my older one, from a backyard breeder and I wouldn't trade him for the finest show dog.


I feel the exact same way about Ax. I always say I wouldn't trade him straight up for the last 5 Westminster best in show winners.


----------



## Nott (Jan 19, 2014)

Thanks to everyone who is wishing Scout well. It seems like he is doing amazingly well one day and the next he seems sick again. I'm hoping he will be better soon.


----------



## alphadude (Jan 15, 2010)

PiratesAndPups said:


> Maybe after their period in cages, they should be left at the pound. If no one claims them within a week, they can be put down.


I'm with you on that brother.


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

alphadude said:


> Another thing I would like to point out...when you see a puppy in a pet store, the puppy mill owner has *ALREADY BEEN PAID!* They are not there on consignment - around here anyway.


Yes, but who do puppy mills sell to? Pet stores! (Or brokers, who supply to pet stores.) If the demand for puppies in pet stores dried up, they (the pet stores) would stop dealing with the brokers who work with the mills.


----------



## alphadude (Jan 15, 2010)

FlyingQuizini said:


> Yes, but who do puppy mills sell to? Pet stores! (Or brokers, who supply to pet stores.) If the demand for puppies in pet stores dried up, they (the pet stores) would stop dealing with the brokers who work with the mills.


I agree 100%. As long as there is an easy buck to be made the mills will keep on breeding. Passing laws banning selling puppies in stores would be a step in the right direction but then I'm betting it would just move online a la Greenfield puppies that hawks all the puppies bred by the Amish mills in eastern PA. Unfortunately, there is no quick fix to the problem.

If I ever win Powerball, Megamillions or Lotto, I am going to team up with my friend Rob who is a HUGE hulking dude (6'6") and bald, just like me, as well as being a golden lover, and we're going to devote our time to harassing out of existence, the mills in PA. Maybe we'll even get a cable show..."Puppy mill wars" or the "Bald Avengers". LOL Hey, it's no stupider than Amish Mafia or Jersey Shore...


----------



## alphadude (Jan 15, 2010)

Nott said:


> Thanks to everyone who is wishing Scout well. It seems like he is doing amazingly well one day and the next he seems sick again. I'm hoping he will be better soon.


Scout (cool name by the way) is absolutely adorable. I don't know how anybody could look at that face and not end up taking him home. 

It took Ax a good 2 and a half weeks to get over the KC, it's a very nasty respiratory virus. Antibiotics don't do anything to help. Scout will recover just like Ax, and grow up to be an awesome boy.


----------



## GoldenBrandOfCrazy (Nov 14, 2013)

Nott said:


> Thanks to everyone who is wishing Scout well. It seems like he is doing amazingly well one day and the next he seems sick again. I'm hoping he will be better soon.


He's too cute. Glad to see he's doing better 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

If Scout is still showing respiratory signs, we find PCR (DNA) testing of the respiratory secretions really helpful. Some of the dogs have multiple things causing the clinical signs. But for certain infections, there are specific treatments...


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I'm sorry Scout has been sick. I give you a lot of credit for taking responsibility for doing everything you can to see that he becomes healthy and grows into a Golden boy that you can enjoy for years to come. 

I am a member of the ASPCA, several years ago the ASPCA contacted members asking them to provide the names and locations of any Pet Stores in their area that sold puppies which I did. The ASPCA also asked people to not shop in or support these stores.

Several former Pet Stores selling puppies are no longer in business in some areas of my state now. Some of the former Pet Stores now have Rescue dogs from various groups or shelters available for Adoption instead. 

I wish you all the best with your boy and I hope he is feeling better very soon.


----------



## Tennyson (Mar 26, 2011)

Nott said:


> Thanks to everyone who is wishing Scout well. It seems like he is doing amazingly well one day and the next he seems sick again. I'm hoping he will be better soon.


Glad Scout is doing better.
I bought Mick from a BYB
I picked him up in a limo and I was half in the bag. I picked him out from the litter because he had eyes like Nick Nolte's mug shot.
He lived for 13.5 yrs. illness free and died of old age. Maybe I got lucky maybe not. So far he was the best dog I ever owned.


----------



## alphadude (Jan 15, 2010)

Tennyson said:


> Glad Scout is doing better.
> I bought Mick from a BYB
> I picked him up in a limo and I was half in the bag. I picked him out from the litter because he had eyes like Nick Nolte's mug shot.
> He lived for 13.5 yrs. illness free and died of old age. Maybe I got lucky maybe not. So far he was the best dog I ever owned.


That is* hilarious* and definitely sounds like something I might have done 'back in the day'. LOL


----------



## Dancer (Apr 5, 2010)

A tough situation. I can't judge you for it since your doing the best you can by Scout, and will (hopefully) use the experience to educate others. I'm sorry if you're receiving some negative attention about it, but at least even the negative posts are coming from a good place- a hatred of puppy mills and pet shops. Yes, you knew better. Yeah, you went ahead and did it anyways. Yep, there is going to be some not-so-great consequences to that decision- but there will he some really great ones as well. The only way to look now is ahead, the past is done with. And btw if I had a dollar for everything I did in spite of 'knowing better'....I'd have enough money to start a rescue for puppy milk puppies! And I bet a fair amount of others folks on here would as well. It's what you do with this experience going forward that matters ultimately. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Susan1253 (Apr 12, 2010)

Dear Nott, I'm new here so I have no sage advice. But I wanted to say that I know this wasn't your ideal situation. I'm sorry it happened in a way that makes you feel badly about yourself but if I were you I'd feel good. Listen, you have a sweet puppy that somehow spoke to you. You were chosen to give this pup a loving home. I really do think that everything happens for a reason and it's usually a good one. I think that even though perhaps rescue wasn't in your plans it's what you did. Pat yourself on the back, and love your pup in spite of it all. He looks really adorable too.


----------



## Jingers mom (Feb 10, 2012)

Susan1253 said:


> Dear Nott, I'm new here so I have no sage advice. But I wanted to say that I know this wasn't your ideal situation. I'm sorry it happened in a way that makes you feel badly about yourself but if I were you I'd feel good. Listen, you have a sweet puppy that somehow spoke to you. You were chosen to give this pup a loving home. I really do think that everything happens for a reason and it's usually a good one. I think that even though perhaps rescue wasn't in your plans it's what you did. Pat yourself on the back, and love your pup in spite of it all. He looks really adorable too.



I agree 100%. Scout is a beautiful pup and I would have had a hard time turning away from him. He'll recover in time and things will be great! How can they not be? You have a golden!

Prayers for little scouts fast recovery.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Romeo1 (Apr 19, 2008)

Susan1253 said:


> you have a sweet puppy that somehow spoke to you. You were chosen to give this pup a loving home. I really do think that everything happens for a reason and it's usually a good one. I think that even though perhaps rescue wasn't in your plans it's what you did. Pat yourself on the back, and love your pup in spite of it all. He looks really adorable too.


:appl:....


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

That is one adorable puppy. And when your heart is taken, it is taken. Back in 2002 we had 3 goldens and our neighbor who did volunteer work at the tiny local rescue (we are a small town of 4000) told us they had a golden for us, I said NO. We had 3 and that was all we could afford.

That night they show up at our door with this beautiful golden gilr--who I could tell right off was not full golden and a few licks of her tongue and looking into those chocolate eyes, our hearts were gone.

We were assured she was parasite free, spayed, up to date on shots. I took her to our vet to get her started on Interceptor (she had gotten something else at the rescue) and her heart worm test came back positive. He did it again, same results. A blood sample was sent to the vet school/research At Texas A&M, and it came back positive. So we had had her a month and had to fork out $500 to get her treated, and she had to spend 6 weeks in a borrowed cage, watching the other dogs run free.

But now, she is all I have left. She is somewhere between 12 1/2 and 13. Have never regretted one minute that we got her. We think it was meant for us to have her and it was meant for you to have that darling you have.

Pictures of our beloved honey with hubby, with me and wanting a tummy rub.


----------



## DanaRuns (Sep 29, 2012)

Pet Shop Owner: "How'd we do this month?"

Employee: "We sold 13 puppies out of 14 that we ordered."

PSO: "Excellent."

E: "So, how many do you want to order this month?"

PSO: "Let's make it 20."

E: "But we only have 14 cages."

PSO: "Double 'em up. We're doing a great business here. I'll bet we can sell 20 a month, easy."

E: "Okay. Just a minute, I have to help this customer."

Customer: "I want to buy this puppy! I took one look into his eyes and fell in love! Yes, I know he probably came from a puppy mill, but I'm rescuing him!"

E: "Fine, that will be $2,000."

Customer: "Here you go. Thanks! Bye!"

E: "Okay, that makes it all 14 sold."

PSO: "Wonderful. On second thought, let's increase the order to 25 puppies a month from now on."


----------



## Tayla's Mom (Apr 20, 2012)

DanaRuns I think we get your point. Ever do anything impulsive when you were young and learn from it? I guess you could say I support bad breeding practices because I rescue and would never go to a breeder. Live and learn in life...its what life is about.


----------



## tikiandme (May 16, 2010)

The OP has all already heard many times of her mistake. We have all made mistakes in our life. Instead of beating a dead horse, we should try and now give her some helpful suggestions on how to help her new puppy. It is no longer helpful to be so critical. It will just drive her away from the forum.


----------



## Jersey's Mom (Nov 25, 2007)

Tayla's Mom said:


> DanaRuns I think we get your point. Ever do anything impulsive when you were young and learn from it? I guess you could say I support bad breeding practices because I rescue and would never go to a breeder. Live and learn in life...its what life is about.


I'm with Dana on this one -- I see a major problem with someone buying a dog from a pet shop and then classifying it as a rescue. True rescue works to get dogs out of these types of horrid situations while buying from a pet store encourages millers to continue mistreating dogs. I don't think the OP should be vilified for making an impulsive decision but this forum has a responsibility to the wider audience to address the reasons why this choice was not advisable, why others should not follow suit, and how rescuing a dog through a true rescue is different than what took place here.

Julie, Jersey and Oz


----------



## Michele4 (Oct 28, 2012)

No one here is perfect and if we were life would not be very interesting, your pup called to you to rescue him from that pet shop, and now its all up to you to make sure you keep up your end of the bargain, and I'm sure you will. Good luck to you and your new puppy and hope to hear from you more and see lots of pictures!


----------



## Tayla's Mom (Apr 20, 2012)

Jersey's Mom said:


> I'm with Dana on this one -- I see a major problem with someone buying a dog from a pet shop and then classifying it as a rescue. True rescue works to get dogs out of these types of horrid situations while buying from a pet store encourages millers to continue mistreating dogs. I don't think the OP should be vilified for making an impulsive decision but this forum has a responsibility to the wider audience to address the reasons why this choice was not advisable, why others should not follow suit, and how rescuing a dog through a true rescue is different than what took place here.
> 
> Julie, Jersey and Oz


Fine. Mission accomplished multiple times in many ways. Some nicer than others. Let's move on or make a sticky thread on this subject but she has her puppy. He is cute and like probably 90% of dogs purchased from pet stores is sick. She is doing everything possible to make him well. Do you think the pet store would have? No. Now let's give her the tools she needs to raise a happy healthy puppy.


----------



## Tennyson (Mar 26, 2011)

Hoping the little guy is getting better every day.


----------



## tikiandme (May 16, 2010)

I do agree with you, Jersey's Mom. But that very pertinent viewpoint has been made very clear here, many times over. Maybe starting a couple of new threads about the dangers of buying from a pet shop would help educate new people, also. I think the OP knows she made a mistake, but is stepping up to help her puppy and she should stop being ridiculed.


----------



## DanaRuns (Sep 29, 2012)

Tayla's Mom said:


> DanaRuns I think we get your point. Ever do anything impulsive when you were young and learn from it? I guess you could say I support bad breeding practices because I rescue and would never go to a breeder. Live and learn in life...its what life is about.


The reason I made that post was because Nott says what lots of other people say who are actually perpetuating the problem. She does not seem to understand that she actually supported a puppy mill when she bought her adorable puppy, who I hope is doing well. In fact, she's rationalizing it, as are a few others here and thousands across the USA, and the point really didn't seem to me to be understood. So I tried to do it in a non-attacking, look-how-this-works kind of way. The very last thing Nott posted on the issue was:



> Do you really think I am supporting puppy mills? ... I AM NOT SUPPORTING THE MILLS. ... Quiet the opposite actually. I got th puppy because I am compassionate. ... I would NEVER intentionally support something so disgusting and cruel. ... I couldn't leave him there. I will fight to stop petstores and puppy mills but Scout was already born and like someone else said we can fight to shut them down while still saving the ones who have already been born. ... I do feel bad for what I know my money will go to but I will fight as hard as anyone else.


This didn't sound like she really understood that she was, in fact, supporting puppy mills, so I thought a little play acting might make the point more cognitively accessible. I wasn't being mean. It's hard to believe she gets it when she writes the above. And the thing is, it's not just her, but *lots of other people make this same rationalization* and actually help puppy mills when they tell themselves they are rescuing a puppy. This isn't beating a dead horse. This is something tens of thousands of people tell themselves when they buy a puppy from a pet shop. If Nott really got it, I think she would have said something like, "I get it now that what I did is part of the problem and is really inadvertently supporting puppy mills, and I will never do that again." If she said that somewhere, the quote above kind of drowned it out to me.

But it's good that this particular puppy has a good home. I'm just sad for the puppies who will take his place, now.


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

Tayla's Mom said:


> DanaRuns I think we get your point. Ever do anything impulsive when you were young and learn from it? I guess you could say I support bad breeding practices because I rescue and would never go to a breeder. Live and learn in life...its what life is about.



Actually, if there weren't bad breeders, we wouldn't need to have a rescue. It's because of the bad breeders that we have to have rescues in place to take those unwanted dogs/puppies. All three of my goldens are from a rescue and I would NEVER buy from a breeder. Or, especially, a pet store.

Let me add that my youngest apparently came from a pet store and then was turned over to a high kill shelter at 4 months old. So I am not judging the dog, but I am certainly not condoning the deed, or even worse, calling it a rescue to purchase a puppy from a pet store.


----------



## Charliethree (Jul 18, 2010)

Why has no one asked the question? 

Why is the AKC allowing pet stores to use their name to sell puppies that are (supposedly) registerable by the AKC when it is common knowledge that pet store puppies come from puppy mills or 'commercial' breeders?


----------



## SheetsSM (Jan 17, 2008)

For money of course. However in this case, it doesn't sound like the pup is able to be registered with the AKC probably APRI, Continental Kennel Club or some other bogus registry.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Charliethree said:


> Why is the AKC allowing pet stores to use their name to sell puppies that are (supposedly) registerable by the AKC when it is common knowledge that pet store puppies come from puppy mills or 'commercial' breeders?


Why does the AKC allow backyard bred dogs to be registered?

Why does the AKC allow dogs who do not represent the breed standard become registered? 

The answer is that they are not a monitor of breeders. They are a registry. And if you present legit #s on a puppy or dog to be registered, then they are not going to ask any questions. Unless there are complaints about specific breeders.

The answer to all of this is more and more people standing up and educating people on where to purchase puppies, where NOT to purchase puppies, and what to expect from breeders. 

That is why you have people speaking up on any conversation which gives props to backyard breeders and puppy mills and pet store purchases. 

And those breeders are hopefully doing their part and primarily selling puppies only on limited registration. This means that any puppies from these dogs can not be registered with the AKC. If those dogs are still bred and puppies sold with bogus registration.... or UKC registration, then puppy buyers need to be smart to these tactics and not fall for them.


----------



## lhowemt (Jun 28, 2013)

alphadude said:


> Maybe we'll even get a cable show..."Puppy mill wars" or the "Bald Avengers". LOL Hey, it's no stupider than Amish Mafia or Jersey Shore...


Best thing I've heard all day. Go for it now!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Nott (Jan 19, 2014)

I appreciate the kindness. I do realize the way I got Scout man is not ideal. But I just couldn't leave him. He is doing so much better. We took him off the antibiotic. There is no more coughing and his nose isn't nearly as snotty. He is much more active and he seems to feel better. I feel hopeful. He has even gained a bit of weight.


----------



## alphadude (Jan 15, 2010)

Awesom to hear Scout's finally feeling better! Thanks for the update.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Nott said:


> I appreciate the kindness. I do realize the way I got Scout man is not ideal. But I just couldn't leave him. He is doing so much better. We took him off the antibiotic. There is no more coughing and his nose isn't nearly as snotty. He is much more active and he seems to feel better. I feel hopeful. He has even gained a bit of weight.


I'm glad he's doing better. He is absolutely adorable.


----------



## alphadude (Jan 15, 2010)

lhowemt said:


> Best thing I've heard all day. Go for it now!
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Not many things would be more fulfilling at this stage of my life than the opportunity to liberate abused, exploited dogs. If that afforded me the opportunity to smack around a few of their abusers and get paid for it, well that would just be a bonus.  Nothing I hate more than a bully and there is no bigger bully than people who abuse defenseless, innocent animals.


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

DanaRuns said:


> The reason I made that post was because Nott says what lots of other people say who are actually perpetuating the problem. She does not seem to understand that she actually supported a puppy mill when she bought her adorable puppy, who I hope is doing well. In fact, she's rationalizing it, as are a few others here and thousands across the USA, and the point really didn't seem to me to be understood. So I tried to do it in a non-attacking, look-how-this-works kind of way. The very last thing Nott posted on the issue was:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I agree. I understand it's the heart talking when one says, "I just couldn't leave him/her" in reference to purchasing a pet store/puppy mill dog. But the truth is that people CAN, but they CHOOSE not to. It's a difficult choice, but it's a choice. Failure to make such a choice (in favor of the rationalization) is exactly what pet stores, brokers and puppy millers are counting on.

Scout is now the OP's dog, and it seems he's doing better. That's great!


----------



## Max's Dad (Apr 23, 2012)

Scout is adorable. Thanks for the update. Great to hear he is doing so much better!


----------



## NewfieMom (Sep 8, 2013)

I started to read this thread and then couldn't continue. I got a flashback to being in college when I was young and knew nothing and bought an Irish Setter puppy in store in New York City (where I went to school). He was beautiful with long legs like a colt and I adored him. I brought him home to my parents' house in Connecticut on the weekends. After having him for a week or two he got distemper.

I saw him through it, crying my eyes out and running up quite a vet's bill, and he survived. Then I gave him up to a married couple in Connecticut who could take better care of him than I could in New York City.

I returned to the pet store that sold him t me and told them that they had sold me a sick dog for $300.00 (in 1969 or 1970). They said I should have returned him. Right. I should have returned him to let him die.

At any rate, after I started to read this thread I went right to the end of it to see how it turned out. I thank God it turned out well for your precious dog. You are wonderful to have rescued him. I am so glad that you came along when you did! Miracles can happen!

Big hugs to you and Scout,
NewfieMom


----------



## mygoldengirl (Jan 10, 2014)

Kuddos to you for not giving him back. Your a good hearted person for giving this little guy a chance for a happy life. No shame in that!


----------



## eleni (Oct 10, 2013)

Please don't criticize the people that are too kind hearted and loving to leave a helpless puppy in a pet store rather than buying it. Criticize the system that allows puppies to be sold through pet shops.


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

FlyingQuizini said:


> I agree. I understand it's the heart talking when one says, "I just couldn't leave him/her" in reference to purchasing a pet store/puppy mill dog. But the truth is that people CAN, but they CHOOSE not to. It's a difficult choice, but it's a choice. Failure to make such a choice (in favor of the rationalization) is exactly what pet stores, brokers and puppy millers are counting on.
> 
> Scout is now the OP's dog, and it seems he's doing better. That's great!


I was going to type up my own reply but this pretty much says i all.


----------



## NewfieMom (Sep 8, 2013)

I guess I would say that I would, now, never knowingly enter the portals of a store that sold puppies. I didn't know any better when I was younger. Now I look for a breeder who is not just not selling to a store, but one who is recognized by the association that represents the breed. *I don't see how it helps anyone to criticize someone who has already acquired a dog, however!!! *Once you have a dog, your job is to love and protect it. Period.

NewfieMom


----------



## Ruby13 (Dec 28, 2013)

Tayla's Mom said:


> She is doing everything possible to make him well. Do you think the pet store would have? No. Now let's give her the tools she needs to raise a happy healthy puppy.


Those are my exact thoughts.

I would _never_ buy a dog from a pet store and call it a rescue. I would never buy a dog from a pet store, period. 

However, what would have happened to Scout down the line if she didn't have him. When he outgrew his 'cuteness' and started through that gangly teen stage? When he stayed in the pet store environment so long that no one was willing to work with him to train him properly, and he was just a large difficult dog bounced from home to home? Or when they refused to treat all the pups for kennel cough and they became too ill to sell? Of course, we don't know what would have happened, but we can guess. 

While Scout was not your typical 'rescue' in the true sense of the word, what's done is done. The OP has him, and she's taking care of him. He's cared for and he's loved and he's out of that cage and that situation. He has vet care, and a home. 

For Scout, he _most definitely _was rescued, no matter where he came from. Isn't that important, as well as learning a lesson?

And he is absolutely gorgeous! I hope he's continuing to improve!


----------



## lestat1978 (Oct 9, 2012)

If a dog is purchased from a pet store, it is NOT a rescue. Saying so is offensive to a lot of people who spend their time and money working to end a system the purchaser just supported with their money.

I am glad she is doing her best by the dog and he's doing well.


----------



## Denlie (Nov 3, 2011)

Scout is adorable and hope that he has a long and happy life with you. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

NewfieMom said:


> *I don't see how it helps anyone to criticize someone who has already acquired a dog, however!!! *


My problem here is the OP stated she had done her homework and was committed to buying from a reputable breeder. She then went into a pet store for whatever reason and purchased a puppy. You can rationalize all you want but she DID have a choice to not support the pet store and puppy mills and she chose to buy the pup and support them. Hopefully others will see this and understand that regardless of the reason for doing so it is the WRONG decision in ALL cases. 



NewfieMom said:


> Once you have a dog, your job is to love and protect it. Period.


ABSOLUTELY!! And I wish this owner and puppy NOTHING but the best I truly so!! 



Ruby13 said:


> However, what would have happened to Scout down the line if she didn't have him. When he outgrew his 'cuteness' and started through that gangly teen stage? When he stayed in the pet store environment so long that no one was willing to work with him to train him properly, and he was just a large difficult dog bounced from home to home? Or when they refused to treat all the pups for kennel cough and they became too ill to sell? Of course, we don't know what would have happened, but we can guess.


The less profit the pet stores make on puppies the faster they get out of the puppy business. So the longer they have them the lower the price must go and when they are sick then they have even more costs which lower their profits. And if they have sick animals contact the local animal control dept. as they will shut them down for knowing selling sick animals - it is against the law. 



Ruby13 said:


> For Scout, he _most definitely _was rescued, no matter where he came from. Isn't that important, as well as learning a lesson?



Sorry but that is hogwash, false, not true and EXACTLY what the pet stores and puppy mills want you to do. And in this case the buyer was already aware of the lesson but still decided to support the store and puppy mills. Period. 



Ruby13 said:


> While Scout was not your typical 'rescue' in the true sense of the word, what's done is done. The OP has him, and she's taking care of him. He's cared for and he's loved and he's out of that cage and that situation. He has vet care, and a home.
> 
> ........
> 
> And he is absolutely gorgeous! I hope he's continuing to improve!


I will again deny that Scout is a rescue by any definition of the word I will agree the OP has him and is taking care of him. And I to hope he continues to improve and get better but I will not condone purchasing the pup in this situation.


----------



## Dancer (Apr 5, 2010)

Nott, I'd advise you to start a new thread asking specifically about any puppy raising advice, sharing cute stories , or asking about health problems etc . This thread is going around and around in circles. No one disagrees that buying from a pet store is not the right thing to do. No one likes puppy mills. You did it, but I think you understand that's not the right way to go about acquiring a puppy. That's to bad, but it's done and Scout is home. Let's move on to helping you be successful with Scout in the future. No matter how much we beat this dead horse, it's still dead! So unless someone has a time machine and they're rudely keeping it to themselves, I'd suggest you start a new thread and move on with the business of getting any info you might need to raise Scout right and keep him healthy. I look forward to hearing about your future adventures with him and seeing more pics of the little man. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## olliversmom (Mar 13, 2013)

Nott said:


> I appreciate the kindness. I do realize the way I got Scout man is not ideal. But I just couldn't leave him. He is doing so much better. We took him off the antibiotic. There is no more coughing and his nose isn't nearly as snotty. He is much more active and he seems to feel better. I feel hopeful. He has even gained a bit of weight.


 I am so glad to hear about Scouts rebounding health. He is the darned cutest puppy. Just wanna kiss him


----------



## Hyzerdad (Jan 15, 2014)

Dancer said:


> So unless someone has a time machine and they're rudely keeping it to themselves,
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I'm not trying to be rude in hiding my time machine from the public but you have no idea the harm that could happen to the space time continuum if it were misused.


----------



## first golden (May 19, 2013)

I have been following this thread since the beginning and AMEN "Dancer" your advice and suggestion is well stated!!


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

Hyzerdad said:


> I'm not trying to be rude in hiding my time machine from the public but you have no idea the harm that could happen to the space time continuum if it were misused.


We would cause a continuous loop of time traveling Stewies and Brians going back in time to STOP the one before it, until we are swimming in Family Guy. 

I say use it. lol!!!


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Dancer said:


> Nott, I'd advise you to start a new thread asking specifically about any puppy raising advice, sharing cute stories , or asking about health problems etc . This thread is going around and around in circles. No one disagrees that buying from a pet store is not the right thing to do. No one likes puppy mills. You did it, but I think you understand that's not the right way to go about acquiring a puppy. That's to bad, but it's done and Scout is home. Let's move on to helping you be successful with Scout in the future. No matter how much we beat this dead horse, it's still dead! So unless someone has a time machine and they're rudely keeping it to themselves, I'd suggest you start a new thread and move on with the business of getting any info you might need to raise Scout right and keep him healthy. I look forward to hearing about your future adventures with him and seeing more pics of the little man.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Along these lines, Nott, you can ask the Moderators to close this thread by messaging one of them. That way the dead horse remains dead once the thread is closed. Best wishes to you with your new puppy!


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

Yes Nott, please start a new thread where we can keep up with your progress and help you along the way.


----------



## Tennyson (Mar 26, 2011)

I'm in agreement for closing this thread, nott.
Then start one for Scout and we can help you and Scout going through his stages from being rescued to puppy months, teenager yrs. etc. Honestly, you will find exceptional support from most members.
Once again, thanks for rescuing lil Scout and hoping he provides you years of golden love and appreciation.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

The OP requested this thread be closed.


----------

